# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  تغطيتي الخاصة للمعرض الحسيني بصفوى

## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بالمصاب العظيم 
السلام على الحسين ، وعلى علي بن الحسين ، 
وعلى أولاد الحسين ، وعلى أصحاب الحسين  
سأنقلكم بهذه الصور الى المعرض الحسيني المقيم بصفوى 
لعام 1429 هـ << والسموحه لانها من العام الماضي ..
الا انها تبقى في ضمائرنا ،،
وفي الايام المقبله بإذن الله سأنقل لكم التغطية الخاصة لهذا العام  
ولكن هذي التغطية للمعرض الحسيني النسائي 
لعام 1429 هـ المقيم في صالة شوق بصفوى
*&*&*
سأبدأ بأول الصور وهذي عند المدخل 

***

***
عند مدخل الصاله وهذي الاعمال { بخط اخوووي } 

***
حديث الكساااء 

***
السلام على أهل بيت النبوه ، ومعدن الرساله 
 
***
السلام على قطيع النحرِ 

***

***
طبعاً هذا الدم ينقط ... 
سلام الله عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين

***
السلام على سفير الحسين مسلم بن عقيل 

***
السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 
يا ساقي عطاشى كربلاء 
 
يتبع ...سأعود حالاً

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحســــــــــــين وعلى آل حسين 
صور مؤثره جداااااااااااااا...
ماشاءالله الخط روووووووووووووووعه بجد
تسلمين عزيزتي وفي ميزان حسناتك
وحوائج مقضيه غناتي
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عدت لأكمل ...
السلام على علي الاكبر 

***
إن تنكروني فأنا ابن الحســن ،، نجل النبي المصطفى والمؤتمن 
هذا (حسين) كالأسير المرتهـن ،، بين أناس لا سقوا صوب المزن 
السلام عليك يا عريس كربلاء 

***

***
السلام على عبد الله الرضيع  

***
آآآآه آآآآه وإمامااااه واحسيناااااه 
سلام الله عليك وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك 

***
صخرة التي سقط عليها الامام الحسين ،، آآه آآه وإماماه

***
حررق الخياام 

***
رؤوس الاطهاار عليهم السلام وبينهم الشمر اللعين 

***

***
ضريح الحسين عليه السلام 


يتبع ..سأعود حالاً ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين
صوره مؤثره جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا...
في ميزان حسناتك غناتي
دمتي بود غاليتي
موفقه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عدت لكم ..
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ومن جانب آخر ..
السلام عليك يا رسول الله ، السلام عليك يا حبيب الله
السلام على القبة الخضراء في أرض طيبه 

***

***
آآآه آآآه يا زهراء يا سيدة نساء العالمين 
السلام على المكسورة الاضلاع وعلى المدفونة سراً والمخفي قبرها ،،
هذه الصوره لحرق باب فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها 

***
السلام على المظلوم والمسموم الامام الحسن عليه السلام 

***
السلام على أئمة البقيع 
***
آآه واويلاه يا ام لابنين ،،
آنا أم البنين الفاقده أربع شباب ،، فدوه لتراب الحسين 
السلام عليك يا ام البنين ،، ساعد الله قلبك لفقد اولادك الاربعة وخامسهم نور العين الامام الحسين سلام الله عليهم اجمعين 

***
السلام على المسجووون في قعر السجون
السلام على الامام الكاظم عليه السلام 

***

***
السلام على العسكريين 
بأي ذنب فجروا المرقدين ،، واستكبروا اذ هدموا القبتين 

***
يتبع سأعود حالاً ...  
لإكمال التغطية من جانب آخر ،،

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عدت لكم ..
اللهم صلي عى محمد وآل محمد
سأنقل لكم هذه التغطيه وهي على منصة المسرح للمجسمات الصغيرة ،،
وسأبدأ اولاً برسائل أهل الكوفه للإمام الحسين 

***
وبعدها بدء المعركه 

***
العباس عليه السلام عند النهر ،،

***
سبايا الحسين سلام الله عليه 

***
هذا قبر الحسين ،،

***
صوره لأطفال المرسم الحسيني 
وكنت اني معلمتهم  :amuse:  او بالاصح مربيتهم بالحضانه الخاصه للمعرض 

***
وهذي رسمتي شاركت بها من قبل وتم عرضها في المعرض ،،

***
الصورتان التاليتاان كانت للمعرض في يوم وفاة الامام الحسن 
فكانت السماااء صفرااء وغباار ،، حزناً لوفاة الامام المسموم 
سبحان الله بجد كان ذااك اليوم مؤثررر جداً 
هذه الصوره لقربة الماء 

***
المرسم الحسيني في ذاك اليوم الاغبر لوفاة الامام الحسن المسموم المظلوم


والسموحه لكثرة الصورر والتقصيررر
وعدم الوضوح في بعضهم 
واتمنى من الله القبول 
وأنتظروو تغطيتي للمعرض الثالث لهذا العام 
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم أحبتي 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسمـــ الله الرحمن الرحيمــ_ 

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_ 

_مأجورهـ ومثابهـ_ 

_ويعطيكــِِِ ربي ألف عافيهـ_ 
_موفقهـ ,,, وعسااااااااكـِِِ على القوووهـ_ 
*وبنتظااااااااار الجديد*

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
عالتغطيه في ميزان حسناتكِ
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



صور يتقطع لها الفؤاد ألما ..



وحسرة على مادهى آل بيت محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..



غاليتي عوامية صفوانية .. 


مُثابة ومأجورة إن شاء الله..




جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..


موفقة ومقضة حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاءالله
في ميزان حسناتك غاليتي عوامية
وحوائج مقيضه بحق الحسين وآل حسين
دمتي بود
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه << اشكرررك كل الشكر على توااصلك الداائم المنورر متصفحي ،، والله ينور قلبك بحب أهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجك بحق محمد وآله
عزيزتي ورده محمديه << يسلموو ع التوااجد الحلو لا عدمنااك
خيتووو moony << الله يعطيك ألف عافيه غلاااتوو ع التواااجد 
غاليتي دمعة على السطور << اجرنا واجرك 
و مأجورره بالمصاب
اشكركم كل الشكر على توااصلكم الداائم في متصفحي 
مأجورررين ومثابين 
وحوائجكم مقضيه بحق محمد وآله 
موفقين يالغوالي لكل خير وصلاح
لا عدمنااااكم
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم أحبتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*ما شاء الله على كامرتكِ بتي عوامية صفوانية*

*نقلتي لينا بواسطتها الأحداث و الفعاليات و المعركة و ما بعد المعركة*

*و ما قصرتي*

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*

*و جعله في طيب أعمالكِ في يوم القيامة*

*و شكرا*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام عليك ياشهيد كربلاء

بصراحه صور رائعه و مؤثره مرره

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه

مــأجورين ياشيعه

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مجسمات رائعه جداً , إبداع في العمل..
الله يعطيكم العافيه وفي ميزان الأعمال..
يسلمووو اختيي عواميه صفوانيه

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم صـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


مأج ـووره الزهراء بمـ ص ـاب أبا ع ـبد الله الـ ح ـسين عليه الـ س ـلام ..



مـاش ـاء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


ص ـور ترتـ ج ـف لها الأبدان ،، وتهيج القلووب ..


مـ ج ـهود ضـ خ ـم منكِ ويـ س ـتحق الـ ش ـكر والتقييم ..


ش ـكراً لكِ على مـ ش ـاركتك لنا بهذه الـ ص ـوور المؤثرره ..


س ـلمت يمنااااكِ وتميز ع ـدستكِ ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ،، وج ـعله الباررري بميزان ح ـسناااتك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

بجد صوور مؤثرهـ ..
يعطيك العاافيــه غناااتي ع الصوور ..
في ميزان حسناتكـ ..
تحيااتي

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك ..
تغطية رائعة جداً
والتصوير لايعلى عليه
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية الغلا 
ومقضية حوائجك بحق من دبحّوا في كربلاء
وبحق المسبيات والمرملات ..
دمتِ غاليتي ودامت عدستك الثاقبة  ...
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ابو سلطان << يسلموو عموو والله يعطيك العافيه ومأجور ومثاب 
أسيرة شوق << الله يعطيك العافيه غلاااتووو ومشكوره ع التقييم
مياس << يعافيك ربي ، اعمالنا وأعمالك ومأجوره ومثابه خيتووو

يسلموو ع التوااااصل 
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم بحق محمد وآل محمد
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..
> وعليكم ألف سلام وألف تحيه غلاااتوووو
> اللهم صـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
> 
> مأج ـووره الزهراء بمـ ص ـاب أبا ع ـبد الله الـ ح ـسين عليه الـ س ـلام ..
> مـاش ـاء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..
> 
> ص ـور ترتـ ج ـف لها الأبدان ،، وتهيج القلووب ..
> ...



تسلمي غاليتي شوق المحبه 
ع التواااصل الداائم في متصفحي 
لا خلا ولا عدم منك 
والله يعطيك ألف عافيه وما تشووفي شرر ...
ومشكووره ع التقييم 
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني ^_*
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أسرار الليل << الله يعطيك الف عافيه ع التواااجد 
مأجوره ومثابه 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك ..
> تغطية رائعة جداً
> والتصوير لايعلى عليه
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية الغلا 
> الله يعاافيك غلااااتووو
> ومقضية حوائجك بحق من دبحّوا في كربلاء
> وبحق المسبيات والمرملات ..
> ...





 مشكووووره غاليتي ع التوااااصل الداائم والمنوور صفحتي 
وقضى الله جميع حواائجك بحق محمد وآله
ومشكوووره ع التقييم والوساام
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني غاليتي :)
سلامي مصحوووب بدعاااائي لكِ غلاااتوو
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## سيناريو

*تغطية راااائعه منكِ غاليتي عواميه في كل شيء*

*لكِ خالص شكري وتقديري على هذا المجهود المبذول ،،،*

*وفي ميزان حسناتك ِِ*

*دمتي بحفظ الله ورعايته ....*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *تغطية راااائعه منكِ غاليتي عواميه في كل شيء*
> 
> 
> *لكِ خالص شكري وتقديري على هذا المجهود المبذول ،،،*
> 
> *وفي ميزان حسناتك ِِ*
> 
> 
> *دمتي بحفظ الله ورعايته ....*





مشكووره خيتوو يا الغلااا ع التوااجد 
لا خلا ولا عدم 
ومأجوره ومثابه 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------

